# Bitchslap Cosmetics



## LadyMay3 (May 28, 2009)

Didnt do any swatches but I can tell you one of the pink ones stained my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im new to youtube also, thats my first video, yay!
Anyway heres what I bought


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 29, 2009)

awesome colors
enjoy


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL I just love the name of the company!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Enjoy...Great colors ....Staining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## PinkMelodyO (Jun 1, 2009)

Ive always wanted to try this company, their paintwheels look AMAZING!
Are they worth it?!


----------



## jani04 (Jun 1, 2009)

They look great! What's the pigmentation like for the e/s?


----------



## LadyMay3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkMelodyO* 

 
_Ive always wanted to try this company, their paintwheels look AMAZING!
Are they worth it?!_

 
You can purchase all these on bitchslap-cosmetics.com for $18 each but i did a lil digging and found some for $12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would have bought them for $18 but why not save a few bucks plus its the exact same thing. I do love the colors and even though one has stainned my eyes id still keep wearing and trying new looks


----------



## LadyMay3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jani04* 

 
_They look great! What's the pigmentation like for the e/s?_

 
hi im new and id gladly answer your question if I knew what e/s means? lol


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

eyeshadow


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyMay3* 

 
_hi im new and id gladly answer your question if I knew what e/s means? lol_

 
e/s = eyeshadow


----------



## justtobenaked (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the name...hehehe


----------



## SagaLina (Jun 4, 2009)

It stains yout eyelid? Can you tell me witch one/ones?


----------



## LadyMay3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_e/s = eyeshadow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg im simple lol


----------



## LadyMay3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagaLina* 

 
_It stains yout eyelid? Can you tell me witch one/ones?_

 
I tried the blue wheels and the pink one and its only been the pink one so far, ill be trying out the orange wheel soon.


----------



## frostiana (Nov 7, 2009)

I know this thread is old, but I got these paint wheels not too long ago The pigmentation is HORRIBLE. It's so decieving because they look so yummy and pigmented but they are really just a lot of glitter and piss poor pigmentation. There is a lady on youtube who just made a video saying how good they are--and I was like...you have GOT to be kidding....then I read on her channel page that bitchslap cosmetics sponsers her...

But yeah, these paint wheels are not worth the money--they do not even work when they are wet. I would not waste my money.

I'm only talking about the paint wheels, I don't know about the quality of their shadows.


----------

